# New Victorian Basin Set Up



## PabloPachanga (May 7, 2011)

Hi All
Just registered as I have been browsing the forums lookinbg for advice on a stock list for a 90gal 4 ft tank
I am currently running an external filter that is filtering 5 times the volume.
Is it worth increasing this?
I have 3 39w T5 from a previous setup. So light shouldnt be an issue.
I have limestone slates and eco complete on order, any other substrate recommended?
Water has a natural ph of 7.8, is a RO system recommended?
I am looking at transfering some of my plants from my previous setup, the ones that i know will grow in alkaline conditions.
I think that all but 1 is native to the area, just would like some feedback on whether or not the stocking list i am looking at will suffice??
Sorry for mass questions but I am really keen on getting everything right 1st time.

Paralabidochromis sauvageiÃ‚Â (Uganda)
Paralabidochromis sauvageiÃ‚Â (Mwanza Gulf)
Astatotilapia nubila
Synodontis schoutedeni "Marble"
Pundamilia nyerereiÃ‚Â (Mwanza Gulf)
Cynotilapia afraÃ‚Â (Mbenji)
Pseudotropheus saulosi (Odd One Out)
Aulonocara Dragon Blood Spotted

Cheers
Paul


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

All male? I found a BIG improvement when I went from 4X to 7X filtration.


----------



## PabloPachanga (May 7, 2011)

Was looking at ratio 1:2 or 1:3
Will double up my filters then, take it to 9/10 times, if its that noticable a difference
Bit worried about going all male on my first tank.
Would you say that all species are compatible?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
Kepping together two species of H.sauvagei(rockribensis) is not recomanded, they can easily cross breed, also I think yu have too much species for the volume yu have. perhaps yu'll ave to make a choice.
the mass volume filtration is rather good to me, also the pH, yu need a fine substrate(very fine sand)
yu have 4 victorians species( rockribensis, nyererei, nubilus) with Malawi(saulosi/afra)and a selected domestic strain(aulonocara)they can live together with a very large rock piles but inna bigger tank
xris  .


----------



## PabloPachanga (May 7, 2011)

Cheers for the quick info :thumb:

What would you suggest would be a good stock level from what I originally posted?
would an all male tank be more suited to what I want to stock with (incl both rock kribs)?
The saulosi I would obviously like a male and female due to colouring, but would that stress the female being in with all the other males??
I am also planning on setting two tall rock terrortorial areas at each back corner.
With two smaller areas at front, I am also thinking of going for a few hardy plants.
I am aware of the digging nature and therefore will be sparse in the layou I am trying to acheive?

Cheers in advance :fish: 
Paul


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
The vics males get colored with the presence of females, if not, they will be not also beautiful than when dancing in front of them. Obviously yu'll have to make a choice between an all male tank, knowing that the fishes (excepted afra and saulosi) will be less attractive in colors and behaviors. In the other hand, if yu choose a less density of fishes( one rock krib species)and a group of each species( 5 species are at my opinion sufficient) yu'll have a more interresting tank to observe. It depends on what yu want to have in yur tank.
To avoid too much digging activity, yu'll have to put yur rock piles before setting the sand. Yu can use some Anubias barteri, A.nana, Cryptocorin usteriana, and others hard leaves plants.
xris


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Paul,
I keep vics with salousi and elongatus but are the more robust species of neochromis with lots of cover as xris has said.
Are you sure you have the Ugandan form for sure ? I have another rockkrib but am thinking it is from Kenya not the blue Ugandan type which are almost non exsistant in the hobby.

Have you considered an all vic set up ?

xris is it wise to keep nyererei and nubila together :-?

:thumb:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Paul, I kept these two species together without having hybrids, so it can work at my point of vue, but each species must have a male for at least 3 females.
xris


----------



## PabloPachanga (May 7, 2011)

Hi Alan & Xris

Thanks again for info
Have decided to go with the following

Pseudotropheus saulosi 1:3
Cynotilapia afraÃ‚Â (Mbenji) 1:3
LabidochromisÃ‚Â sp. "Perlmutt" 1:3
Astatotilapia nubila 1:1
Pundamilia nyerereiÃ‚Â (Mwanza Gulf) 1:3
with 1 maybe 2 Synodontis schoutedeni "Marble"

Seems I may be pushing the stocking limit a touch?

On a side note does anyone know where I can get caribsea cichlid dry mix sahara sand from in the UK?

Cheers Paul


----------

